# Questions on some CFL bulbs?



## Nitro (May 30, 2012)

I'm using 2 23w CFL daylight bulbs from Home Depot over my 20H that measures 16 inches in height. The substrate is going to be 2 inches so it's actually 14 inches. 

My question is, would this be medium lighting or high lighting? Can someone please help because I'm new at planted tank and I get REALLY REALLY confused sometimes. Perhaps a Lighting wizard could help me with this.

According to Hoppy's chart, (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368)

I'm getting around 175 PAR? That seems like WAY too much light.

The plants I'm trying to grow are Amazon Swords, Rotala, Ludwigia, Wisteria, Star Grass, Dwarf Sag, and Jungle Val. I really wanted to have a carpet of Glosso or Dwarf Hairgrass but I'm never going to be running CO2.


----------

